# Need help finding config information



## cmg214 (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
I am new to networking, so please forgive this basic question.
I work on a small network. 30 machines running everything from 98 to XP Pro. The server OS is MS Small Business Server 2000. Everything was set up about in 2001, with "canned" components (i.e-microsoft firewall, ms back-up, etc.). I have also installed GFI Mail Essentials to combat our ever growing spam problems.
Everything resides on one server, exchange, network resources, etc. Our emails are forwarded from another out of state mail forwarding server. 
I am trying to figure out the best way to get a complete "snapshot" of the system. I know our website is hosted by an ISP, but have no idea about the router and network connections associated with the site.
For another example, I can't figure out where the firewall is-what is "behind", or what is in front of it. I often have problems with automatic scan for updates, and I assume it's a firewall configuration issue, but not sure what the issue is (and certainly don't want to disable it-everytime I need to download updates)....
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated........ :4-dontkno 

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by getting a network consultant in to document the system. There's no way that I'd even attempt to answer such a general and broad-reaching question in an on-line forum.


----------



## cmg214 (May 10, 2005)

Unfortunately, my budget does not allow for that type of thing. It's a small bare, bones network. 
Surely, there must be somewhere where I can at least find out where the firewall is-no??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you have physical proximity to the network, you're in the best position to know the answer to that question.

I'd like to help, but it would take far too much time to go blow by blow through all the steps that I would take if I were presented with such an issue. That's with the advantage of having a decent knowledge of networking, it's a daunting prospect for a novice! :smile:


----------

